# Hunters Scan Result



## Huntsmansjoy (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all,

For those interested, per my post last month, today we visited a specialist, Chris Fellows, to confirm the type and severity of the heart defect which was detected in our V (Hunter) when recently vaccinated.

His Ecocardiogram confirmed a defective pulmonic valve which is, in laymen's terms, a narrowing of the right hand side valve responsible for pumping blood into the lungs.

This defect is graded into 3 categories, mild / intermediate / severe. Our boy sits in the middle although the specialist commented that as the scan was undertaken without sedation his heart would be pumping more than normal (panic) and thus may return higher readings.

Cut a long story short, of course we're keeping him and I will now contact the breeder and request the majority / all of our money back for many reasons but mainly as we cannot stud him and also have had to sustain an expensive insurance policy to ensure the treatment he requires is available to him now and in the future.

He will be rescanned in 6 months, no intervention required just yet and fingers crossed, the valve will grow as he does and that won't be necessary. 

He's such a great dog, what will be will be.

Stuart


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for keeping us updated. 
From the pictures you posted on a different thread, he looks like such a cutie.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

He is a Red

The Huntmans joy 

Never look at defects as defeats they are the hurdles we all Must face

I say the Hunt will be a different ' but giving a rich productive life


He is the Great Red Huntsman it shall be

A fighters Heart a giving Touch

God touch this pup some

We wins

and Giving Far more then you got or gained


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm glad you have some closure on what is going, although I'm sure it isn't exactly what you wanted to hear. The good news is it's something that won't impact his quality of life at all and will not change his V tendancies/personality. I look forward to hearing/seeing more about Hunter.

I also want to thank you for posting your results since soon we'll be undergoing the same ecocardiogram with our boy to confirm exactly what his murmur stems from. I can't say that it's something we looking forward to, but just having the knowledge to know exactly what is going on is enough. Your process with Hunter is encouraging!


----------

